# yo yo reels



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey guys anyone have any experience with yo yo reels or any automatic reels for catfishing or turtle lines. I am unsure if they are even legal and how many are to be used at any given time. Any info will be greatly appreciated


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Jake, we used them when I lived in Louisiana. What we did was attach them to trees or the side of docks. They look like a yo yo, kinda of, it looks more like a fly reel that is spring loaded. You pull the line out to the depth you want then it has a small catch that holds it there. When a fish takes the bait it releases the catch and the spring sets the hook. The spring isn't strong enough to pull the fish out of the water. As for Ohio I think I read that they are illegal, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

It's branch lines,but the newer regulations calls them Bank lines:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/fishregs/lines.htm

Regulations Governing the Use of Setlines, Banklines, Trotlines, and Floatlines in the Inland Fishing District:

Setlines or Banklines - Setlines or Banklines may be used to catch turtles and fish. The name and address of the user must be attached to each line. The maximum is 50 lines, each having a single hook. Treble hooks may not be used. The lines must be attached to the shore above water, but not to a boat, dam, dock, pier, pole, rod, or wall. No more than six set or banklines may be used in public waters of the state of Ohio less than 700 surface acres. All lines must be checked once every 24 hours. All lines must be removed after completion of use.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I use them and I do modify them a bit. I set out about 20 or so. If your going to get some and use them get back to me and I can help you with them.


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey thanks I just recived one in the mail today. I found it on ebay and wanted to see one before I bought any more. They are alot smaller than I thought they would be any way I am going to delaware tonight to try to set it up. Do you leave them out and check them daily or just put them out and stay close? Thanks for the offer any inf would be great.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Set them out and just stay near by is what I do. It does take long to catch fish with them, if your in the right area.


----------

